# Kaiden Luke - 06-11-09. (bad experiance) *Pics added*



## MummyKaya

Some parts of my story could be off putting of you are afraid of giving birth/hospitals so be warned! Sorry if tmi! Go make yourself a cuppa this ones a long'en! 

It started at 1.30am on Friday 6th November with my waters breaking in bed. There wasn't as much as I'd thought there would be but defintly enough to wake me! I excitedly woke my OH and waited for contractions to start. They began almost straight away, not too painful to begin with but coming pretty regular, every 5-7 mins. I rang the hospital to let them know I would be coming in at some point later that day (wanted to labour at home for as long as I could stand it). Anyway managed to last until 6.30am when we left for hospital. 

After showing me to my room (was given a birth pool room) I asked for some pain relief and was given a tens machine. Now I know some woman swear by them but my god, it just annoyed me! Felt like I was getting stung every time lol, but I put up with that while they sent me off for a walk around the hospital. 

Around 9am was given my first internal and the midwives were surprised I was 3cm already. I don't think the internal was too bad, just slightly uncomfortable. At this point I started on the gas and air, which to be honest was ok, but doesn't really take the pain away, just makes you feel really stoned so you arnt so aware therefore managing it better! At one point I remember sneaking my OH some G&A hehehe! 

I started throwing up as the pain intensified (lush) and at some point they put me on the monitors and everything seemed to be going well. 

Now everything gets a bit hazy here as I really was quite out of it from pain and gas and air. I remember requesting an epidural so along comes the anesatist (sp?) I wasn't scared at this point of the needle just wanted the pain to go. So anyway he does it and I can honestly say if anyone is worried about having it done then DONT BE! You feel a tiny prick for the first needle (and I'm a big wimp) and the actual epidural needle is quite a nice feeling lol. Bit of pushing and the odd electric shock down my leg and that's it. The IV cannulars they put in your arm hurt sooo much more. Anyway to cut a long story short the epi didn't work. I ended up going to 8cm with just gas and air. Requested another epidural and recieved it at 1.20pm. Thankfully it worked and almost inmediatly I was painfree.

Next thing I know, the room is full with doctors and midwives. Kaiden heartrate was dropping to 50 - 60 bpm and people re putting sterile drapes over me and taking the end off the bed, preparing for delivery. My OH had left the room to make phone calls as we still thought I had a way to go yet. The midwives are running round the corradiors trying to find him while the doctor is coming at me with some forceps. Not the way I expected things to go! She gave me an episiostomy with a HUGE pair of scissors but thank god i didn't even realise or feel it. 

OH comes bak in just in time, the doc is using the forceps and telling me to push at the same time, I gave it all I've got but don't know if I was doing it right as had no feeling down there. Baby Kaiden was pulled from me at 1.51pm fri. The 'pushing' stage only lasted 15mins, total labour only 4hrs 37mins and 12 hours from when my waters broke. He was lifted screaming straight to OH!!! I got my turn a few mins later and he promptly pooed on me! The first thing I said when he came out was, 'omg, I've done it! He's tiny! Is he ok?' thankfully he was fine, apgar score at one minute was 9, at five minutes was 10. Then they put him on the scales he was a tiny 5lb 6oz and absolutly gorgeous. 

They gave him his vit k by injection and then I had him back while I got stitched up. I had an internal tear caused by the forceps as well as the episiotomy. I asked about the placenta but it turned out it had already come out! I had no idea! So me and OH had a good look at it - I'm weird like that! Lol. Was about the size of a side plate with 3 big vessels! 

The birth itself although not how I planned wasn't too bad compared to everything I went through after. (if you are still Reading at this point!) I expected alot of blood loss but never realised just how much! I was soaking the inco pads underneath me. My gran was the first to arrive to meet kaiden. She used to work on a maternity ward and took one look at me and the blood I was loosing and said this is not right! The midwives fobbed her off and left us to bond. 

A few hours later they transfered me to postnatal where I was still soaking pads. I don't remember much but had lots of visitors. Next day was a bit of a blur but that night as OH was just leaving I felt something between my legs and next thing I know huge clots were falling to the ground. It was disgusting like big livers or kidneys! Sorry tmi! Pressed the bell and the MA took them away and cleaned me up. Sent me back to bed. Later about 3am when I was getting up to feed Kaiden it happened again. This time I was really scared as that was ALOT of blood. And I was still soaking fresh blood in pad every hour. 

Next day about midday doctor came to see me and transferred me back to labour ward to examine me. So again, legs up in stirrups and gas and air while she did an internal. Unbelievably, noone had done my postnatal checks since giving birth and aswell as my notes not being filled in for two days, my stitches had come apart and were left open! Doctor said I needed theatre asap so they got me prepped and off I went about 3pm that day. Got to theatre just about to have the spinal put in when registrar phoned up and said stuck down on labour ward so had to wait 45mins on the operating table fr her to arrive! 
They put the spinal in and then a catherter (nice) and began manual removal of the membranes that were left inside, causing the bleeding. As I was led there I could see everything going on as it was a mirrored/reflective ceiling. Now I actually found it quite interesting lol. I work on the surgical ward opposit main theatres so it was odd being on the other side! Oh and while this was going on I was given a 3unit blood transfusion. about an hour later I was stitched up and sent to recovery.


An hour later they took me back to labour ward where I was so happy to see Kaiden and OH. The midwives did no post op observations on me and I had to ask for pain relief as they always seemed to miss me out of they're drug rounds. 

The next couple of days I spent recovering, bonding with kaiden and establising breast feeding. I struggled feeding and ended up having to use nipple shields as he couldn't latch, but we got there in the end. I was put on antibiotics but they missed a dose and then only gave me half the dose I should have had. I was surprised though at how little pain I had 'down there' after everything I'd has done! My stitches were tender but nothing too bad. I found if you lent to one side when you wee it avoided the stitches!! 

Monday evening I started getting a headache but it was put down to dehydration. Tues morning I was desparate to go home and was discharged about 1pm that day. As I was leaving I informed
the midwife on duty my head had got worse, again it was put down to dehydration. I left hospital and saw some of my collegues as I was going out the main entrance, they took one look at me and were shocked by how ill I looked. In the car my head just got worse and worse, I got home and was sick outside my house, crying and sobbing, god knows what the neighbours thought! My mum came over and called the doctor, the gp didn't really know what was the matter either so not much was done. I have never experianced pain like it, give me childbirth anyday, I honestly thought I handled childbirth quite well, no screaming like you see on tv, calm and collected, but this, I couldn't handle it. The only thing that relieved it was to lay down flat, but as I was breastfeeding, it was almost impossible, especially as he wanted to feed almost 24/7. I spent the next 2days in agony barely able to look after my son (thank god for OH) and laying on our lounge floor when I could. The midwife came out Friday, took one look at me and said it's Dural Tap, headache caused by the epi or spinal puncturing my spinal sack and causing spinal fluid to leak into my brain! She arranged for me to be admitted asap and by 6pm that evening I was back in theatre getting it sorted. For this they took sterile blood from my arm and inserted another epidural needle into my back (without the epidural drugs) then they put my blood down the tube to hopefully clot, sealing the hole that was causing the leak. 
Luckily it worked and relief was almost instant. I'm pretty sure it was the spinal that caused it rather than the epidurals due to the time the headache started. I was so glad to be rid of the pain and could start enjoying my beautiful son again. They discharged me later that night. 

So all in all not the best experiance but 100% worth it cos now I have my gorgeous boy and just bad luck that I got the dural tap headache I guess. I'll try and upload some pics when I have more time but this has taken about an hour to write! Lol.


----------



## v2007

Bloody hell, ive read bout Dural Tap and how its so rare, im so sorry that this happened to you. 

Im glad your both home safe and wellish. 

Welcome to the world Kaiden Luke. 

Merry Christmas. 

V xxx


----------



## MrsRoughton

wow am glad you are better! congrats on you little boy!
can't wait to see pics xxxx


----------



## MummyKaya

Thank you! Added some pics. Hope I've done it right...

Headshot, Superman pose, fast asleep in car seat, mid sneeze! And me, OH and Kaiden just born. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







294 [640x480].jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 64









002 [640x480].jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 103









015 [640x480].jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 77









024 [640x480].jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 109









076 [640x480].jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 236


----------



## MrsRoughton

he is gorgeous and soooooooooooooooooooo tiny! 
wd you !!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyKaya

Oh just one more...Size compared to Daddy's hand!
 



Attached Files:







016 [640x480].jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 90


----------



## Shazzy-babee

aww he is lovely soo tiny well done x


----------



## laurajo24

Congratulations!
he is so tiny! so cute...

and you looked bloody fantastic after giving birth! 

:hug:


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, hes gorgeous x


----------



## amazed

Congrats he is adorable xx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun x


----------



## 21Rach

lol now that is jus plain rude pooin on mummy lol. congrats hes yummy, u look amazing im gonna look like utter sh!t after the birth lol. sorry to hear about after the birth - is it like they say - that when u hold ur baby u forget alot of the pain? x


----------



## MummyKaya

21Rach said:


> lol now that is jus plain rude pooin on mummy lol. congrats hes yummy, u look amazing im gonna look like utter sh!t after the birth lol. sorry to hear about after the birth - is it like they say - that when u hold ur baby u forget alot of the pain? x

ahh thanks hun! Yeah, defintly, if you take the dural tap and hemmorages out of the equation, the birth itself was honestly not too bad. I mean I won't lie, the contractions were bloody painful, but you get through it and once your baby is born it's so worth it and all forgotten. It sounds weird but I loved being pregnant and quite enjoyed giving birth lol! Best of luck when it's your turn, not long now I see, I'll keep an eye out for your birth story xx


----------



## a_c

absolutely gorgeous, well done. x


----------



## honey08

massive congrats x


----------



## Armywife

Congratulations! He's absolutely gorgeous and you did really well! Hope it hasn't put you off for the future like Poppy's birth did for me. Well done, he really is beautiful xxx


----------



## Samemka

Oh my gosh, what a time you had!!!! But hoping you're enjoying life with Kaiden now, he's absolutely GORGEOUS! And you look amazing after giving birth in that pic!! x x


----------



## ~lauren~

I must say you look absolutely fabulous for someone who's just given birth! I hope I manage to come out the other side looking as lovely as you! Congratulations, your baby is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congrats, he's gorgeous x


----------



## KaeRit21

hey hun, sorry to hear you had such an awful time, i too had the dural tap and my hosp treated me with painkillers for THREE days while i cried in agony and tried to look after my baby before they took me back to theatre for the blood patch. its horrible, its the worst pain ever!!

glad to hear u and ur little man are doing well, congratulations 

xxxxx


----------



## Sophie1205

Congrats, he is sooo cute!!! And omg, you look bloody fantastic for just giving birth! wow, i looked like death just after I had mine haha. 
Well done you x


----------



## MummyKaya

KaeRit21 said:


> hey hun, sorry to hear you had such an awful time, i too had the dural tap and my hosp treated me with painkillers for THREE days while i cried in agony and tried to look after my baby before they took me back to theatre for the blood patch. its horrible, its the worst pain ever!!
> 
> glad to hear u and ur little man are doing well, congratulations
> 
> xxxxx

Aww hun! Not you as well! It really is horrendous, the giving birth pain was nothing compared to the headache, sorry you had to go through it too. It was four days before I got mine fixed, nobody except the community midwife seemed to believe I had it. If you plan on having another baby would it put you off having an epidural again? Xxx


----------



## MummyKaya

Sophie1205 said:


> Congrats, he is sooo cute!!! And omg, you look bloody fantastic for just giving birth! wow, i looked like death just after I had mine haha.
> Well done you x

Lol, thanks hun, you should see some of the pics a few days later when I was ill, definatly not looking good then! That must just be a fluke pic! Haha. 
And congrats on your engagement by the way, my OH just popped the question too, on christmas day! Xx


----------



## KaeRit21

MummyKaya said:


> KaeRit21 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, sorry to hear you had such an awful time, i too had the dural tap and my hosp treated me with painkillers for THREE days while i cried in agony and tried to look after my baby before they took me back to theatre for the blood patch. its horrible, its the worst pain ever!!
> 
> glad to hear u and ur little man are doing well, congratulations
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Aww hun! Not you as well! It really is horrendous, the giving birth pain was nothing compared to the headache, sorry you had to go through it too. It was four days before I got mine fixed, nobody except the community midwife seemed to believe I had it. If you plan on having another baby would it put you off having an epidural again? XxxClick to expand...


Yep, they told me minutes after they put the 2nd one in that i was a prime candidate for it... but boy...i wasnt expecting it to be so bad!!!!

, i spent days in the dark, just lying down, it kinda took the shine off those first few precious days with him, but the relief was instant when they did they blood patch, it was amazing, just wish they'd fixed it without pumping me full of drugs and painkillers for 3 days first!....i dont think it would put me...my contractions were really really painful and the epidural totally relaxed me...i'd be worried about it but id hope that the chance of it happening again would be very little...if im honest i think the anethesitist that did it was due to finish for shift change, and im pretty sure he mucked up coz he was in a rush...the second man was way nicer :)

would it put you off??


and congratulations on your engagements girls :) wish u and ur wee familys bumps and babys all the happiness in the world :)

xxx


----------



## MummyKaya

no I don't think it would put me off, I would like you be terrified but the chances of it happening again are so rare...that would be really bad luck! 
I'll never be sure, but I think mine was caused by my spinal in theatre, but saying that I had a failed epi first too, so could be either. My anesatist seemed in a rush too! But once that epi worked, it was amazing, and there is no way I would have coped with the forceps and episiostomy without it! just out of intrest, how long after your epi did it take for the pain to start? At least if it did happen again, we'd know exactly what it was and could get it sorted asap! Hope your doing ok now and enjoying motherhood! Xxx

xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

MummyKaya said:


> no I don't think it would put me off, I would like you be terrified but the chances of it happening again are so rare...that would be really bad luck!
> I'll never be sure, but I think mine was caused by my spinal in theatre, but saying that I had a failed epi first too, so could be either. My anesatist seemed in a rush too! But once that epi worked, it was amazing, and there is no way I would have coped with the forceps and episiostomy without it! just out of intrest, how long after your epi did it take for the pain to start? At least if it did happen again, we'd know exactly what it was and could get it sorted asap! Hope your doing ok now and enjoying motherhood! Xxx
> 
> xxx

The first i noticed my head ache was after i'd had Ellis when i was in the shower, mibi about an hour after id had him?... seemed to be the minute i stood up it kicked in, was this the same for you?
yea doing great now...have u noticed any discomfort around about the site where ur spinal/ epidurals were? my backs still a bit funny
hope ur doing alright

xxxx


----------



## MummyKaya

KaeRit21 said:


> MummyKaya said:
> 
> 
> no I don't think it would put me off, I would like you be terrified but the chances of it happening again are so rare...that would be really bad luck!
> I'll never be sure, but I think mine was caused by my spinal in theatre, but saying that I had a failed epi first too, so could be either. My anesatist seemed in a rush too! But once that epi worked, it was amazing, and there is no way I would have coped with the forceps and episiostomy without it! just out of intrest, how long after your epi did it take for the pain to start? At least if it did happen again, we'd know exactly what it was and could get it sorted asap! Hope your doing ok now and enjoying motherhood! Xxx
> 
> xxx
> 
> The first i noticed my head ache was after i'd had Ellis when i was in the shower, mibi about an hour after id had him?... seemed to be the minute i stood up it kicked in, was this the same for you?
> yea doing great now...have u noticed any discomfort around about the site where ur spinal/ epidurals were? my backs still a bit funny
> hope ur doing alright
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

hmm well I gave birth fri, spinal Sunday and didn't really notice headache till mon afternoon/evening, but by tues lunchtime it was excruciating. Strange yours was almost instant but mine was 1 - 3 days later. For me the pain was almost relieved laying down, at it's worse in a sitting position and semi relieved if I walked around, although I felt dizzy and out of it, hard to explain. As for my back, that's fine really, first couple of weeks after it really itched but no pain thankfully. Still get the odd headache (whereas never suffered with them before) but compared to dural tap they are minor and manageable! I think it's something like only 1 in 100000 people suffer from this!


----------



## KaeRit21

MummyKaya said:


> KaeRit21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyKaya said:
> 
> 
> no I don't think it would put me off, I would like you be terrified but the chances of it happening again are so rare...that would be really bad luck!
> I'll never be sure, but I think mine was caused by my spinal in theatre, but saying that I had a failed epi first too, so could be either. My anesatist seemed in a rush too! But once that epi worked, it was amazing, and there is no way I would have coped with the forceps and episiostomy without it! just out of intrest, how long after your epi did it take for the pain to start? At least if it did happen again, we'd know exactly what it was and could get it sorted asap! Hope your doing ok now and enjoying motherhood! Xxx
> 
> xxx
> 
> The first i noticed my head ache was after i'd had Ellis when i was in the shower, mibi about an hour after id had him?... seemed to be the minute i stood up it kicked in, was this the same for you?
> yea doing great now...have u noticed any discomfort around about the site where ur spinal/ epidurals were? my backs still a bit funny
> hope ur doing alright
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hmm well I gave birth fri, spinal Sunday and didn't really notice headache till mon afternoon/evening, but by tues lunchtime it was excruciating. Strange yours was almost instant but mine was 1 - 3 days later. For me the pain was almost relieved laying down, at it's worse in a sitting position and semi relieved if I walked around, although I felt dizzy and out of it, hard to explain. As for my back, that's fine really, first couple of weeks after it really itched but no pain thankfully. Still get the odd headache (whereas never suffered with them before) but compared to dural tap they are minor and manageable! I think it's something like only 1 in 100000 people suffer from this!Click to expand...

i felt completely out of it when i stood up, but sitting or standing seemed to make the pounding worse, its was weird, the minute i lay down it just about stopped. i was really itchy too, but they said that was the morphine and the local anethesitic. :shrug:. ive not had any headaches just my backs still a bit weird...doesnt really feel like mine if that makes sense lol! 
they told me it was rare, but i didnt realise it was that rare! i hadnt heard of it so to find someone else whos had it is reassuring if that makes sense?

xxx


----------



## MummyKaya

Yeah totally! I know, I work on a surgical ward doing nursing and although I had heard of it, it was not something I had come across in any of my patients before. I've only been in my job 18months but we get lots of people with epis after bowel ops etc. Not sure if the statistics are completly right but around about there, even the gp I saw after wasn't familiar! Sorry you had to go through it but good to talk to someone else who has had it. When they did my blood patch it was horrible coz they couldn't get any blood out of me I was so aneimic (sp?) and he was rooting around for ages, I think they managed about 12 or 14ml but it did the trick anyway! Xxx


----------



## KaeRit21

i think it only occurs in about 1% of pregnancies...which sounds about right from what u said! Yea, my midwives and HV seemed very surprised when they looked at my notes after i got home!
thats weird i was the same! id been anemic the whole way through my pregnancy and when it came to taking my blood, they only got about 15ml and i heard the assistant tell the consultant that my vein had collapsed. did the trick tho as headache was gone!

xxx


----------



## Mummy~L

Sorry you had such a bad experience! Congrats Kaiden is gorgeous. You should be so proud xx


----------



## emilyjade

wow what a story!!!! hes a beaut well done :)


----------



## cleckner04

Sorry you had such a bad experience! You look fab by the way after all of that. I only wish I had looked that good by the end of it. :haha: Congrats on your LO! He is gorgeous. :flower:


----------



## BumpyButtons

As bad as it sounds, i'm glad to know i havent been alone in all this:cry: i think the hardest part i found is feeling like a failure throughout everything that happened as i couldnt be there for my family. but thank goodness its all over with now eh and we can both look to the future and enjoy our little bundles of yumminess. congrats on your little bundle hun:hugs: and thankyou for sharing your experience with me:hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

BumpyButtons said:


> As bad as it sounds, i'm glad to know i havent been alone in all this:cry: i think the hardest part i found is feeling like a failure throughout everything that happened as i couldnt be there for my family. but thank goodness its all over with now eh and we can both look to the future and enjoy our little bundles of yumminess. congrats on your little bundle hun:hugs: and thankyou for sharing your experience with me:hugs:

I know what you mean hun. But your definitely not a failure, Its hard enough the first few weeks without the dural tap and other complications you had! the outcome is you have your gorgeous lo and hopefully have come through this stronger, I'm a much stronger person now, and although it wasn't the birth I was hoping for, my boy is happy and healthy. Oh and there is another poor lady who suffered dural tap on here too, I hope she doesn't mind me saying, but has posted her birthstory too so it should be fine. I think her user name is KaeRit21 if you wanna look her up to. It defintly helps sharing experiances. Glad your better now xx


----------



## k4tie

Congrats :D


----------



## MummyKaya

Wow, over 1000 views! I was not expecting that many as I'm normally quite quiet on the boards. Hope you all enjoyed reading my story! X


----------



## Nic1107

Dear god, I can't believe they let you get into such a state in the hospital!!! Nobody checked on you properly? That's awful! Now I want to buy flowers or something for all the people who took part in delivering my baby, especially the anaesthesiologist, because our care was fabulous and very attentive. I can't believe some of the stories I've read on here! I'm glad you got through it okay and are feeling better now, it must have been hell! 

Congratulations on your little guy, he is so cute! Wish you the best :hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

Nic1107 said:


> Dear god, I can't believe they let you get into such a state in the hospital!!! Nobody checked on you properly? That's awful! Now I want to buy flowers or something for all the people who took part in delivering my baby, especially the anaesthesiologist, because our care was fabulous and very attentive. I can't believe some of the stories I've read on here! I'm glad you got through it okay and are feeling better now, it must have been hell!
> 
> Congratulations on your little guy, he is so cute! Wish you the best :hugs:

Thank you. What makes it worse is the fact that I work in the same hospital so I know all the policies and what they should have been doing! And the fact the hospital is rated very good! Just because I'm staff doesn't mean I can look after myself lol. And if you want to send card/flowers then do because it's lovely to receive them and on our ward they are very much appriciated and posted on a big notice board (names crossed out for patient confidentiality). X


----------



## DaisyDuke

OMG what a nightmare u had :hugs: Ur little boy is gorgeous, thank goodness ur on the mend now. Where did u have him? The hospital u had him in sounds as in competent as the one i had Matilda in.

XXX


----------



## shaunanicole

He is so precious!


----------



## MummyKaya

DaisyDuke said:


> OMG what a nightmare u had :hugs: Ur little boy is gorgeous, thank goodness ur on the mend now. Where did u have him? The hospital u had him in sounds as in competent as the one i had Matilda in.
> 
> XXX

PM sent x


----------



## marley2580

Hope you plan on complaining. hugs


----------



## MummyKaya

marley2580 said:


> Hope you plan on complaining. hugs

Yeah, I plan on writing to the head of midwifery but have not got round to it yet. Your daughter has the same name as me! It's uncommon to find another kaya! X:flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations he is beautiful!! :)


----------



## a_nice_cuppa

Can I just say this is the most incredible birth story I've read so far, and you stay so positive, it's great! Congratulations on your gorgeous little boy, glad to hear your back to health!! x


----------

